
Why Tsuru PaaS - magnotorres
https://tech.jumia.com/tsuru-paas/
======
magnotorres
Since Tsuru 1.3 (1.4 on the way), besides Tsuru's own docker provisioner, it
can handle Kubernetes & Swarm too

